

How I Learned to Let My Workers Lead - davesailer
http://people.wku.edu/rich.patterson/CFS-452/Readings/stayer.htm

======
wglb
Good article, and kudos to him for making it work over the long run.

However it does seem odd that in his search for reading he did not stumble
across _Up The Organization_ by Robert Townsend, who wrote in 1970 that
"people want to work". He also abolished the HR department.

Good thoughts, however, for a startup.

